# Silver Oscar??



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So @ my LFS today, they had oscars with the typical design that a tiger oscar would have, but it was silver, and then they had an oscar that design-wise was like a red oscar (all one color) but was COMPLETELY silver - is this a common thing? Or is this a rare region that I don't know about?

Wasn't able to snap a pic but thought I'd ask :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's pretty normal for acommon oscar. Also normal for red oscars too, they will color up as they get older.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Should of snapped some shots for us Chubbs opcorn:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I will when I go in there again tomorrow afternoon - I'm in there far too often, but I work down the street so it's hard not to... :dancing: :dancing:

I'll have to snap a new shot of my oscar too... he's grown again as usual...

The 90 gallon is being bought and set up on Sunday (craigslist deal - 90 gal, 2 aquaclear 70s, dual 150 watt heaters, glass top, lights - $200) from a reputable breeder in my area who bred discus for 30 years. Just gotta buy a 75 gal stand and I'm good to go! (Already got more sand, decor, bought a BEAUTIFUL pink con today for the 90 that no joke had more color than I've ever seen in a con (about 2") so it's in with my bellycrawler pike in the 15 because it was the most aggressive con in the tank, and I didn't wanna disrupt the equilibrium of the COMMUNITY that the 37 has turned into.

And with it being the most aggressive convict in the tank, it was one of the smallest, and was a female - go figure  :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool I'd really like to see those pics. Good luck in setting up your 90 gallon. I'm looking to move here in the next month and I'll be upgrading my tank with my Oscar as well in the future. At least a 125 or bigger.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I didn't get to go to my LFS, instead i drove an hour and went to an even better one, and they had some AMAZING fish in, here are a couple that I snapped pics of









20"+ RTC - was in a 125 (they have about 10 125s set up exclusively for monsters and the rest of the tanks are 30 gallons minimum, usually 38s which have a 36" footprint)









BEAUTIFUL albino oscar (about 5" and also in a 125) BTW he was only $14.99

and lastly, the gorgeous pink con I bought for my 90, she's still coloring up again but she's holding her own against my beastly pike


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet looking! good


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The 90 gallon comes in sunday, gotta scrape the off-white paint off, then put things in, hook up my filter from the 37, transfer all the water and sand over, and should be good to go!

Any specific paint that works well for painting tanks? or can I use a spray paint? brush? etc


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Doesn't matter what paint, just make sure it's dry.  and on the outside...

How much were they asking for the RTC?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I wanna say $89, and good to know about the paint


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so I went back today to the LFS since ppl wanted a lot of pics and I only had 2...









Some of the discus - they had 6 tanks









Wasn't sure if this was a managuense or a motaguense or what - but it was beautiful









Unsure on this one (untagged)









a BADLY mutated flowerhorn









a cuban? i think?

and then... from the saltwater section....









This eel was over 14 inches long and had his own tank - snowflake?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome Pics Chubbs! I bet the people in the LFS were like what is this guy doing? lol


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

hahaha yeah - and all these fish were in 125s except the discus, they were in a 37 on their own.

The ell was absolutely magnificent - I wish I had gotten a full tank shot, he also got angry when i got close to the tank...

Bought the iron stand today for the 90, sunday can't come soon enough!

Since this has to do with oscars i will ask it here... of the fish that I have, which would do the best in the 90 and which should stay in the 15?

1 oscar - 1.5" [currently in the 37 to be torn down for the 90]
1 firemouth - 3" [currently in the 37 to be torn down]
5 silver dollars - (size of a half dollar) [currently in the 37 to be torn down]
1 pink convict female - just over an inch [currently in the 15 quarantine/time out tank]
1 bellycrawler pike - 3" ish [Currently in the 15]


----------



## probe1957 (Sep 21, 2010)

The O and the 5 SD's.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Kinda my suspicions, but the oscar and FM were brought up together and seem to get along... i hope

thoughts??


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thinking on buying them?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

buying what? lol

All the fish i listed I currently own

the 37 has the oscar, SDs and male FM

the 15 has the bellycrawler pike and the female pink con

just trying to figure out which tank to put which in, because the 37 will be gone and replaced with the 90


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Kinda my suspicions, but the oscar and FM were brought up together and seem to get along... i hope
> 
> thoughts??


My oscar has totally out grow my FM and it is still working. The FM is still 2inches, while the oscar is now 6 inches. They never try to give each other a hard time. The oscar can fit the FM in its mouth but never even try to eat it. My O and FM setup are working great. At least for now...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice - yeah the FM is about 3" ish - REALLY passive - like the silver dollars and the oscar (1.5") will be right in his little cave and he won't even flare at them. he's only flared at his own reflection and attacked it but that's it, not even a nip, and he has teeth too!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Oscar has teeth at 1.5 inches? Are you sure it's an oscar?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

no no sorry - meant the FM has teeth hahahahaa


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry Chubbs I thought you were thinking on buying some of the fish you took pictures of at the fish store.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

oh no lol - wish i had a tank for them all - i love the cuban (grey one?) and the one that looks like a jag tho!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. I can't wait till I get to buy new tanks for my new house. My fiance said we can have at least four 125 tanks. So my Oscar will be getting a huge upgrade and some new friends.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

jeez, i wish my gf felt that way about fish, she thinks the 37 i have currently is HUGE and that if I want a tank it can NOT be in the living room bedroom or dining room..... guess im restricted to the basement and office if i want fish...

but yeah - DJ - what u think about stocking my fish in the 90? what would u do?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Me personally I would just go with a single Oscar in the 90


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Understandable, im hoping to keep the occupants of the 37 together when they go to the 90, im just curious if the convict or the pike would be a good match for the Oscar (both are aggressive)


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:? I would say no


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, just got the 90 today and i'm in the process of scraping the white paint off the back from the previous owner (+5 to whoever can name the fish he was breeding in it  ) and re-painting the back black

Built a wood base for the tank since the iron stand would be on carpet and i wanted it to be level









I think i'll just keep the pike and convict in the 15 for now, and just transfer the 37 into the 90. 

SO EXCITED for how this will turn out, will keep you all updated, it should be running tomorrow or tuesday!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Good luck chubbs


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

In the process of setting up the 90 now, just took the 37 down and am leveling the stand for the 90 as we speak. Help is arriving to lift the tank in 30 minutes, then once that's done it's on to filling and putting my filters back on adding the sand and decor! (rocks and wood)

Gahhhhh pics to come   
:dancing:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

K so this is the first layout I set up, still wishing I had more driftwood (in the near future) and not sure on the rockwork - let me know what you think 

The cloudiness is from the sand, it'll go away within the week

Took this pic immediately after it was up









Turned off the lights and snapped this one


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ps - the oscar is officially the leader of the school of silver dollars. Wherever he goes, they follow and school behind him :lol: :lol:

Sadly though the tank has gotten a little cloudier since last night... I'm thinking it's the sand

Water conditions are good

Ammonia between 0 and .25
Nitrates at 5 ppm
Nitrites at 0
pH 7


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Annnnnnnnnnd here's a few pics I just snapped

The tank from an angle









The most passive firemouth I've ever seen









Proof that the oscar hangs with the Silver Dollars  









and lastly...

IN YOUR FACEEEEEE :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Sadly though the tank has gotten a little cloudier since last night... I'm thinking it's the sand
> 
> Water conditions are good
> 
> ...


Ammonia should be 0. That probably why the water is cloudy. Keep checking good luck.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Boost your tank isn't full cycled. But the ammonia isn't that bad i would wait it out or continue to do water changes or add some bacteria


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

What i did was this...

Had my 37 gallon set up prior to this tank...

Took EVERYTHING from the 37 (filters, sand, water, decor) and put it into the 90, and then added more sand and more water (Kept the filter media in tank water submerged for the entire duration of the switch). Added lots of stress coat obv. for the new water, and a healthy amount of stress zyme to add some bacteria to help.

The cloudiness is clearing up a little bit now, so I'm thinking that if it keeps up this way the tank should be clear soon...

Fish are all displaying full colors and show zero signs of stress, eating well, and seem to love the ability to "stretch their fins"


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Chubbs I was in the same boat as you a while back. The Stress Enzyme isn't going to help you. It only feeds the bacteria it won't make it produce faster in the tank. I bought some dr tims or cycle in a bottle and dosed it daily and in about a week I got that ammonia to zero and the nitrites and my Nitrate were at 10 to 15. You willl get it down and that established media will help to. Just remain patient you will get there bro! I really like your Fire Mouth to


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Dj - I woke up this morning to MUCH clearer water than last night - so I'm really happy about that  and thanks about the FM  love his "*******"


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Cool


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol...

So I tried introducing the convict in for about 20 minutes, of all the fish to chase her, the FIREMOUTH chased her and nipped her non stop throughout the whole tank... Normally there's a little chase but nothing like what I just saw, so I took the convict out and put her back in the 15 lol, just hope this doesn't upset the equilibrium in the "community" that I have from the 37 (they seem to be going back to normal now which is good) in the 90.

My point being that the firemouth is definitely of all the fish in the tank now, the most peaceful and passive, or at least he was...

Either way the convict is fine now and the 90 seems to be readjusting to the non-chaos :fish:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Update!

Tank shot - note how much clearer it is and there's a new piece of driftwood I picked up









From above









Finally got a picture of the oscar - even though it's a little out of focus









And this picture sums up how much the Oscar and SDs hang out...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good Chubbs I liked your video to :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks man, I think for a while the stocking on the tank is gonna have to stay as is, because they work so well together 

I've thought about lots of things over the past few days, including trying to add the bellycrawler in the corner, perhaps getting a female nic from my lfs the size of the FM, trying a baby salvini, or even a bunch (6+) of emerald cory cats that are already 2.5" long (pretty beastly looking actually)

But my gut instinct says to leave it alone because of the success I've had already, it's just so hard to not change it hahaha :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Updated shot of him as of today


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great Chubbs. It also looks like he's saying you can't get my pic I'll swim away :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah... and he's successful in that statement 90% of the time


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I remember when My Oscar was that size it was almost impossible to get a shot of him. I had to take at least 10 pictures till I got a decent one. But you managed the feet! Good job :thumb:


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

You should put in a nice kitty-fish or a BP(If you like hybrids) Tank looks great!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a BP in the past, was my first cichlid (and was named chubbs - hence my SN) but my tank is stocked as of now so I'm not thinking of adding anything else :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

<3 Oscars <3

He's such a little puppy :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I feel like he's still growing every day :lol:










And here shows his amazing tail pattern










And a full tank shot just cuz


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd say enjoy the pattern while he's still a juvie cause it will go away when he's fully grown or getting close to it. If you remember the new update of my Tiger oscar my guy started out much like yours and that's probably what your guy will end up like to.


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

Ditto here too, I got mine in August. Had stripes and patterns like that on his tail. A few months and more than a few inches of growth later, and he had an entirely different coloration. For the better, a lot more red marking showed up.

August









September


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow see I told ya :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Im not denying it  I've had him since august 21st and he went from half an inch to around 2 inches, is that about a normal growth rate? He gets fed 3 mini hikari pellets daily, with bloodworms and beef heart once every other week.

Just wanna see him start to take on that typical Oscar shape that they get around 3 inches


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

I've always heard around an inch per month is what to expect. Are you feeding him twice a day? I've always fed mine as much as he cared to eat in a few minutes time, twice a day. I've been seeing a bit over an inch per month of growth.

I feed pellets most meals and "treats" like bloodworms, crickets, worms, or krill (when he gets bigger) a few times a week.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

An Inch a month is what My Tiger grew at. I'm hoping these 2 new guys do the same I bought today


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully now that the pike is no longer bullying him he'll continue his comfortable growth rate...

Hoping to acquire 2 uaru soon to add as the last tankmates of the tank...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Slight update - he's grown a little more, hoping for a bit spurt soon










do you notice the growth or am i crazy?

And here's the tank


----------



## ElectricRuler (Nov 30, 2010)

All these topics I see of everyone's oscar makes me what one like I used to have 5 years ago. Sadly I can't because I have cichlids.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Um.... You know that oscars _are_ cichlids right? South American


----------



## ElectricRuler (Nov 30, 2010)

I mean small cichlids like yellow labs ect.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I caught "El Presidente" resting right before the lights went out!

The pics aren't great but they show his colors off.. I'm starting to think he might've been the runt of his spawn, because I've had him for almost 5 months and he's maybe 3.5" (got him 8/21 and he was .75"). Although he doesn't lack an appetite, yesterday was the weekly bloodworm treat and I was holding the cube in the water,... he snatched the whole cube from me and swam away :lol:


----------



## Squad Leader (Oct 19, 2010)

That's a good lookin' boy! I am sure that he will grow big and strong.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Looking great Chubbs!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks - just started feeding exclusively NLS the other day, switched over to it from hikari cichlid gold and staple, we'll see how much it does for his colors, he eats it regardless :lol:


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

What type of NLS are you feeding? I'm thinking of switching to it, but I wasn't entirely sure what type to get.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm feeding the NLS Med. Fish Formula, but will be getting the cichlid formula the next time I make a trip (45 mins) to the LFS that carries all of the NLS products


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So.... I hate saying this but nobody will see this tank anymore... This morning I busted a seam and had a leak all on the right side of the tank. Had to drain the whole thing and set up my 37 again, with everyone in it since I had no room. Since this happened i was going to re-seal the silicone, but the parents said that I cant set it back up again since I've flooded the hallway twice. So the fish basically all have to go back 

I just wish I had something other than the 37 - it's such a weird tank shape :?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww man Chubbs I'm so sorry bro that really sucks!!!!


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

no way that sucks!

You must be keeping something for the 37gal?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah but idk what... The silver dollars have to go, the uaru will have to go, i want to keep the oscar but if I did I'd just stunt him. I'll be keeping the danios

Suggestions? (30x12x24)


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

how big do urau get? Do you think you would be able to get a 55 gal or something later, if so you could keep the 6 giant danios and catfish and either the urau or oscar?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to re-seal the 90, but I will be given a 55 full setup and a 125 tank/stand in a few weeks...

Problem is that I won't be moving out until either december this year or june next year and parents don't want any tanks larger than the 37 =\

Wish I could do a swap with someone for at least a 40 breeder, I'd like to keep the oscar until he's about 5" then bring him back (the guy who works at my lfs has a 125 he'd be in heaven in)


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Taking back the silver dollars and the uaru today


----------

